# Preemie puppies



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

is there anything I should know about adopting a preemie puppy? Care/shots/health concerns/what to ask the breeder? Thanks for any help


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You should do independant research on what the effect of prematurity is on puppies. I think in cats, kittens born a week early dont usually make it. You will need to know the severity of any conditions and how that will impact the puppy now and as an adult and how it affects you. Ask the breeder how premature the puppy is, if the puppy was able to nurse, tube fed etc, also ask your vet what the potential problems are. My human kids were 30 weekers but had no major medical conditions. They had to be in an incubator at first but basically just needed time and weight gain. In humans the biggest problems are bleeding of the brain, jaundice and weak immune system. I imagine a preemiea puppy would also have a delicate immune system, so be careful not to take puppy where unvaccinated dogs could be, only one vaccination at a time and go to vet first thing in the morning. C You can also try to google information. Good luck.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I am going to the breeders tomorrow so I will certainly ask about any effects so far. I know that my pups Mom had 3 more pups than her usual. I believe most of them latched right away including mine. Luckily, I have a seasoned breeder who came highly recommended to me. I would like to be armed with the proper questions to ask on this subject. I have already asked via email the usual questions and questions for myself via Ted being a therapy dog candidate. I would just prefer to ask her the preemie questions in person and after I actually see Mom and the pups. Thanks for the advice


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I was just rereading all me emails and he was a week premature


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted and the pups that survived latched on immediately.
They are all responding as per their age minus a week. They are gaining weight and thriving. My breeder said that the Mom has been an excellent Mom through it all. She kept a good eye on us today as we visited. The pups were walking around and attempting to climb over our feet. They tustled with each other for a bit and then Ted slept on me on his back for a bit. They were quiet and friendly and were even wagging their little tails!


----------

